# im up nice and early



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

As i am off to a show today with cam wooohooo!!!

Merlin is coming tonight as well as another suprise.....  you will just have to wait until tonight to know what


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you and your suprises  is it another bunnie by any chance lol


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

A litter of little orange babies perhaps??? 

Good luck to you and Cam x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck at the show


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh Lily will be on her way to me in the post?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Ooh Lily will be on her way to me in the post?


I heard that! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> I heard that! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


*Backs away slowly* I meant Blue not Lily! Honest!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

So Frags! whats the suprise, i am waiting, lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WoooooooooooHoooooooooooooo it was 2 shows in 1 and Cam won 1st, a CC and best of breed in both shows  

the suprise lol im still waiting myself  but who likes m&m's?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

woooooooooooooooo!!!!!! cant believe how well hes doing!!! 

m&ms? hmmmmm is this code for something?

did u get merlin??!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> woooooooooooooooo!!!!!! cant believe how well hes doing!!!
> 
> m&ms? hmmmmm is this code for something?
> 
> ...


im evil arent i ?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

orange m&ms?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> orange m&ms?


LOL nope....... all will be revealed soon


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratssss! I know what it is.... your getting Merlin and LADY MORAGNAAAAA! arnt you!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> *Backs away slowly* I meant Blue not Lily! Honest!


Hmpfff Im sure... Ive got my eye on you!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Congratssss! I know what it is.... your getting Merlin and LADY MORAGNAAAAA! arnt you!


     M&M


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> M&M


I got it didnt I? WOOOO HOOOOOO now surly I deserve Lilly!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad you did well:thumbup1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> I got it didnt I? WOOOO HOOOOOO now surly I deserve Lilly!


LOL the words, over my and dead body come to mind


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL the words, over my and dead body come to mind


Gosh some people can be so rude and selfish lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Gosh some people can be so rude and selfish lol!


 :dita: :001_tt2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

doh how did I not get that!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and BTW Cam has been nick named by other exhibitors lol he is now named Cam shaft as he wouldnt stop trying to hump me


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> oh and BTW Cam has been nick named by other exhibitors lol he is now named Cam shaft as he wouldnt stop trying to hump me


Oh and BTW Lilly has been nicknamed as 'Umbers Lilly' MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

well done yesterday x my lil elop baby went best under 5 lop in one show xxxx how are the 2 buns this morning


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> well done yesterday x my lil elop baby went best under 5 lop in one show xxxx how are the 2 buns this morning


They are fine nikki, merlin scratch my face lol so now i have blood lines to go to work with tonight lol morgana is happy to take treats from my hand but hates being picked up but she weighs just under 12lb and merlin is just under 6  what a pair of chunks lol


----------

